

How script kiddies turns Linux box into a Zombie - True Story - Andrew-Dufresne
http://blog.larsstrand.org//article.php?story=HollidayCracking

======
DCoder
_"Let's execute command 382 to see what it does."_

Oy. Not the best idea, generally speaking.

Edit: I used to read the localized paper version of <http://xakep.ru/> several
years ago, and practically every hacking story/tool roundup they had mentioned
the annoying problem with ls --color, it was apparently present in almost
every public rootkit at the time. It's kinda interesting to see that idiots
still use outdated tools years later.

------
dstorrs
Great story. As a developer-but-not-sysadmin, it's interesting to read how
someone more knowledgeable does this sort of analysis and remediation.

